# Penn Battle, Fierce und Sargus zum Spinnfischen



## jackdaniels66909 (30. Juli 2013)

Hi,

nach meinem Schnur-Thread (habe heute die Power Pro bestellt: nochmal Danke für das Feedback!) muss ich noch eine Frage stellen.

Meine aktuelle Shimano Stradic 2500 GTM-RB (Kampfbremse) hat wohl einen Schaden erlitten und müsste nun ersetzt werden.
Ich war mit Shimano eigentlich immer zufrieden, aber die negativen Berichte häufen sich in letzter Zeit, sodass ich mich nach einer anderen Firma umgeschaut habe.
Wichtig ist mir vorallem, dass die Rolle haltbar ist: mir sind in den letzten Jahren regelmäßig Waller bis ü 1,60m beim Zanderjiggen eingestigen, sodass ich eine etwas robustere Rolle suche.
Wie so oft Leben muss ich dabei auch etwas aufs Geld schauen und bin nun bei Penn gelandet.

Die Penn Battle stellt dabei mein preisliches Limit dar. Wenn ich mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen muss, so werde ich bei Shimano bleiben, denn 150€ für eine "Test-Rolle" kann und will ich nicht in den Wind blasen. Zumal ich mir für das Geld wohl nur eine Technium, Rarenium oder Stradic leisten wollen würde.

Ich will meine Fragen wieder sehr speziell stellen um den Thread so klein wie möglich zu halten: es geht wie gehabt nur um die genannten Produkte #h

Angefangen bei den Rollengrößen: wie groß oder klein kann man sich denn eine 2000er oder 3000er Penn vorstellen? Die Battle, Fierce und Sargus werden sich untereinander nicht viel nehmen, oder? Zumindest die Schnurfassung ist bei allen 3 in der 2000er Größe gleich, und entspräche einer 3000 oder 3500er Stradic FB.
Vom Gewicht her schwanke ich zwischen 2000er und 3000er Penn: meine aktuelle Stradic wiegt mit Kampfbremse um die 310gr, was für mich das Oberlimit darstellt: die 2000er Penns sind mit ca. 260gr und die 3000er mit 330gr angeben. Die Entscheidung würde ich gerne von den Größendimensionen abhängig machen: könnt ihr mir ungefähr sagen welcher (Shimano)- Größe die Penns am nächsten kommen??

Weiterhin wundere ich mich: die 2000er Penn Battle hat eine unendliche Rücklaufsperre, die 2000er nicht. Heißt "unendliche Rücklaufsperre" nur, dass man diese bei der 2000er deaktivieren kann (über den Hebel unter der Rolle)?? Die 3000er Größe scheint den Hebel nicht zu haben, weshalb ich vermute, dass damit nichts anderes gemeint ist?

Wie groß ist denn der Schnureinzug? Beide Rollengrößen (2000er und 3000er alle Modelle) sind mit einer Übersetzung von 6,20:1 angeben..aber Angaben zum Schnureinzug fehlen.
Die Stradic hat zum Vergleich eine Übersetzung von 6,0:1 und sollte ca. 88cm einziehen.

Wie große sind denn die Qualitätsunterschied zwischen Sargus und Fierce (kosten +/- 5€ das gleiche Geld) und Battle (kostet fast doppelt so viel wie Sargus/ Fierce). Ist die Battle den deutlich höheren Preis wert?? Optik ist kein Thema es geht wirklich nur darum ob die Battle so viel mehr bietet wie Sargus oder Fierce.

Wie ist das Wickelbild der Rollen? Bei Sargus und Fierce habe ich teilweise sehr schlecht über das Wickelbild bei dünneren Geflochtenen gelesen? Bei der Battle fehlen Angaben/ Erfahrungen...

Und letzte Frage: sollte man so kleine "Arbeitstiere" überhaupt zum leichten/ mittleren Spinnfischen hernehmen? Gefischt werden soll das ganze an einer Sportex Black Pearl 2,7m und 20gr WG zum faulenzen/ jiggen auf Zander und Hecht (und teilweise an einer Greys Prowla Platinum SL 2,1m und 40gr WG zum Topwatern/ Softjerken). Den Einsatz an der Greys würde ich eher ausklammern, da hier ggf. auch eine Exage zum Einsatz kommen würde. Am wichtigsten wäre der Einsatz an der Sportex zum Zander/ Hechtfischen im Stillgewässer mit 10-15cm Gummis an 10gr Köpfen.

Bin für jegliches Feedback (wenn themenbezogen) dankbar: bitte empfehlt mir keine anderen Rollen: ich bin ausschließlich an den drei oben genannten Penn Rollen interessiert...

Achja: ich habe natürlich noch keinen Laden gefunden, der die o.g. Rollen hätte: einzig die großen 8000er Battle konnte ich mal begutachten, aber in den kleinen Größen führt die kein Händler, der mir bekannt wäre....

LG
Dennis


----------



## barschzanker (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Penn Battle, Fierce und Sargus zum Spinnfischen*

ich hab ne 2000er sargus an meiner penzil 4-15g. da macht die sich sehr ordentlich und hat auch schon ein paar hechte bis an die 70 ran durchgestanden. einziger fehler bei dem modell: die bügelhalterung ist ein wenig ausgeleiert, dass ich den bügel ein bisschen andrücken muss, damit die rasterung einklickt. ich führe das aber darauf zurück, dass ich die rolle, nachdem die mal im sand lag, nicht auf- und sauber gemacht hab, sondern weitergefischt hab, als wäre nix geschehen. irgendwann waren die knurpselgeräusche beim bügelumklappen halt wieder weg 
am meiner rheinjigge greys pl 2,44/40-80g hab ich ne sargus 4000er. die ist auch nach 1 1/2 saisons noch einwandfrei, läuft leicht wie am ersten tag. auch keine probleme mit dem bügel, daher führe ich den leierbügel an der 2000er tatsächlich auf das sandbad zurück. einen kleinen akustischer mängel haben die sargus wohl: ab und zu macht das getriebe schleifende geräusche, hat wohl auch die sargus von nem angelkollegen, meine beiden auch. laufen tun die beide auch in den schleifphasen sehr fluffig. woran es liegt? keine ahnung.
die 2000er hat ne ausschaltbare rücklaufsperre, die 4000er nicht, da ist die rücklaufsperre immer an. schnureinzug bei der 2000 sind gut 70cm, bei der 4000 knapp 90cm. wickelbild ist bei beiden gut, hab keine probleme mit perücken oder ähnlichem. auf der 2000 ist ne 10er fireline drauf, gehen gut 250m auf die spule.
hoffe schon mal bei ein paar fragen weitergeholfen zu haben


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Penn Battle, Fierce und Sargus zum Spinnfischen*

Hi,

hast du zufällig Bilder von deiner Sargus? Würde gerne mal sehen wie das Wickelbild aussieht und welche Dimensionen so eine Rolle hat...wie gesagt kene ich nur die großen Trümmer von Penn und die sind schon ziemlich gewaltig.

Habe gelesen, dass einige User den Kurbelarm bei den kleinen 2000er und 3000er Modellen als überdimensioniert ansahen: wie schaut es denn damit aus?

Wie sieht es denn mit der Qualität zwischen Sargus/ Fierce und Battle aus?? Das wäre aktuell auch wichtig zu wissen, denn die Battle kostet soviel wie 2x Sargus/ Fierce und da bin ich mir nicht sicher ob sie wirklich mehr bietet: kann da jemand was zu sagen??
Gibt es gravierende Unterschiede zwischen Fierce und Sargus (ausser, dass die Fierce keine E-Spule hat?); und dann nochmal einen Qualitätssprung zur Battle?

Wie leicht laufen die kleinen Größen denn beim jiggen an?? Meine Stradic war nicht unbedingt ein Wunder der Leichtläufigkeit, aber für mich durchaus noch in Ordnung: liegen die Penns da auf gleichem Niveau??

LG
Dennis


----------



## Windelwilli (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Penn Battle, Fierce und Sargus zum Spinnfischen*

Je größer die Übersetzung, desto "schwergängiger" läuft auch die Rolle (gleiche Quallität mal vorrausgesetzt).
Darum läuft z.B. die Rarenium CI4 auch leichter als als die Stradic CI4.

Wegen der Größe:
Ist der Unterschied zwischen einer 2000er und einer 3000er nicht ausschließlich eine andere Spule? Der Rollenkörper ansich sollte eigentlich der selbe sein.|kopfkrat

Ich selber habe nur eine Penn Atlantis 4000 für die Küste und für's leichte Pilken und die ist Hammer!!:k


----------



## Andre´ (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Penn Battle, Fierce und Sargus zum Spinnfischen*

Ich hab die Pennbattle in 3000 und bin seeehr zufrieden, ein Arbeitstier halt.
Kapverden vom Boot, Fuerteventura vom Strand und von den Felsen, überall zuverlässig, keine Rosterscheinungen nach Salzwasser und auch kein Eindringen von Sand am Strand. Drilleigenschaften gigantisch, selbst ein 35 Kg Dorado konnte auf den Kapverden gedrillt und gelandet werden. 
Schnurwicklung perfekt, keinerlei Beanstandungen von meiner Seite her.
Bin froh mir die gekauft zu haben
Fürs leichte Spinnfischen würde ich die kleinere Variante empfehlen, 330 gr wären mir zu schwer

Gruss

André


----------



## Michael_05er (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Penn Battle, Fierce und Sargus zum Spinnfischen*

Hi,
Du fängst regelmäßig Welse Ü 1,60m an einer 20g-Spinnrute |bigeyes ? Es scheint ja zu funktionieren, aber ich würde zu einer stärkeren Rute greifen und eine 4000er Sargus nehmen. Meine 4000er Sargus hat noch keine so großen Fische gefangen, aber sie läuft gut, verlegt gut und macht insgesamt einen guten Eindruck. Leichter würde ich da nicht fischen...

Ein Unterschied zwischen den Penns sind wohl die Bremsen. Da gibt es aber einen "Pimp my Sargus"-Thread hier im Forum, da wird erklärt, wie man die Bremse aufrüsten kann. Schau da mal nach.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Penn Battle, Fierce und Sargus zum Spinnfischen*

Unser See verfügt nur über eine einzige sehr flache Bucht: und da ballt sich eigentlich alles an Fisch im Sommer.
Wir fangen da sehr gut Zander, aber immer mal wieder steigt auch ein Waller ein |supergri
Unser See ist mehr vom Typ Badewanne: ein Fisch kann hier rennen wohin er will: festsetzen kann er sich eigentlich nirgends, von daher ist das drillen auch mit Zandergerät kein Thema :m. Ausserdem liegt der Schnitt der Welse eher bei 1m-1,2m..alles was da drüber geht würde ich eher als Ausnahme bezeichnen wollen...

Allerdings scheinen die Welsdrills der Stradic doch etwas zugesetzt zu haben, sodass ich dahingehend einen Kompromiss eingehe und zumindest eine etwas haltbarere Rolle fischen will. 

Das Problem was ich momentan sehe ist, dass die Penns eben mehr für den schweren Bereich eingesetzt werden: Erfahrungen mit den kleinen Größen fehlen irgendwie?

Wie das mit den Spulen aussieht weiß ich auch nicht: bei Shimano ist es doch so, dass 2000er und 2500er den gleichen Rollenkörper haben und 3000er und 3500er ebenfalls??
Wenn sich bei den Penns wirklich nur die Spule unterscheiden sollte würde ich die 2000er nehmen. Die sollte mir eigentlich reichen: fasst etwas mehr Schnur als eine 3000er Stradic, von daher käme das schon hin.

Kann denn jemand allgemein etwas zur Verarbeitung und Schnurverlegung (bei dünnem Geflecht) sagen? Ist die Battle das Geld wert, oder besteht kein nennenswerter Unterschied zur Sargus/ Fierce? Im Notfall bestelle ich mir eben mal eine der 3 und sende sie notfalls zurück: aber ich will jetzt auch nicht alle 3 bestellen #c

LG
Dennis


----------



## antonio (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Penn Battle, Fierce und Sargus zum Spinnfischen*

die battle hat im prinzip nur die bessere bremse im vergleich zur sargus.
wenns die sargus wird, nimm ruhig die 4000er.

antonio


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Penn Battle, Fierce und Sargus zum Spinnfischen*

Hi Antonio: wieso die 4000er? Fällt die nicht riesig aus (im Vergleich zur Stradic?) Die müsste ja schon einer 5000er entsprechen?!

Gibt es Unterschiede im Laufverhalten der Rollen? Ich denke bei den heimischen Fischen reicht mir ein ganz normales Bremssystem aus: die Stradic hat soweit ich weiß "nur" 5kg Bremskraft was mir bisher immer gereicht hat.

Gibt es sonst noch Unterschiede? Wie ist die Qualität der Lager zu beurteilen? Die Battle hat eines mehr als die Sargus und 2 mehr als die Fierce: merkt man das überhaupt?

Kann keiner was zu den Größenverhältnissen sagen?
Ich finde keine Bilder auf denen man das einschätzen könnte ;+

Weiterhin ist die Frage wie gut (oder schlecht) die Schnurwicklungen sind, gerade bei dünnerem Geflecht: das Wickelbild der Sargus wurde schon als "grausam" bezeichnet? Kann man davon ausgehen, dass die Battle dahingehend etwas modernen ist?
Verfügt die über eine Kreuzwicklung?? #c

Nach wie vor fehlt mir der input die Battle zu bevorzugen: stabil sind sicherlich alle 3 Rollen und von der Austattung mal abgesehen (hier fehlen Qualitäts/ Verarbeitungs Erfahrungen) kostet die Battle doppelt so viel wie eine Sargus/ Fierce: warum? 

Können sich noch ein paar Penn Besitzer melden? Auch wenn sie die Rolle nicht unbedingt in meinr gewünschten Größe besitzen??

LG
Dennis


----------



## Harrie (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Penn Battle, Fierce und Sargus zum Spinnfischen*

Moin
Dennis

Ich fische eine Sargus 5000 seit vier Jahren am Gelben Riff und zum schweren Spinnfischen mit einer 0,17 (Whiplash),Schnurwicklung ist i.O. besser als bei der Slammer und konnte bis jetzt nichts negatives feststellen.Für deinen Zweck würde ich eine 3000 Sargus nehmen,ist mit einer 4000 Shimano vergleichbar.

Gruß
Harrie


----------



## bobbykron (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Penn Battle, Fierce und Sargus zum Spinnfischen*

Moin moin.
Auch wenn ich mit deiner fordernden forschen Art nicht so ganz einverstanden bin, gebe ich dir mal meine Meinung als Feedback/eventl. Entscheidungshilfe:

Ich würde dir auch zur sargus raten. hat m.M. das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ( ich hab 2 battle und 2 sargus).
Bei ner 270cm rute hätte ich jetzt die 3000er vorgeschlagen, aber wenn es wirklich wg max 20g sind, reicht auch ne 2000er. (Hab auch lange ne 2000er an ner 270 wg 30g rute gehabt)
Die beiden Größen unterscheiden sich schon recht deutlich. ich wurde auf keinen Fall ne 4000er nehmen !
Schnurverlegung ist ok. Nicht wie ne hochpreisige shimano aber akzeptabel. Meine 2000er (sowohl sargus als auch battle) kommen ohne Probleme mit 10lbs power pro klar. Hab sie beide ne weile vom belly gefischt und mich hat die sargus mehr überzeugt, auch wenn die battlebremse deutlich besser ist. (Siehe threat "pimp my sargus").

Mfg matze


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Penn Battle, Fierce und Sargus zum Spinnfischen*

@FranzJosef: wie kommst du denn auf deine Preise?!
Ich habe in diversen INternet Shops geschaut und da liegt die Sargus bei ca. 45€, die Fierce bei ca. 42€ und die Battle bei ca. 85€, jeweils die 2000er Größe.

Ich habe ja geschrieben, dass sich Sargus und Fierce auf +/- 5€ ähneln und das ist ca. halb soviel wie die Battle kostet |kopfkrat

Kann durchaus sein, dass die Sargus aktuell reduziert ist, aber ich muss ja trotzdem vom aktuellen Preis ausgehen: sicher finden sich auch noch "Angebote" bei denen die Battle über 100€ kostet, aber das sollte hier nicht interessant sein #h

Edit: @ Bobbykron: was genau stört dich denn an meiner Art? Ich bitte meine Fragestellung hier nicht falsch zu verstehen, allerdings läuft es bei 99% aller Rollen-Threads darauf hinaus, dass einem irgendwann eine Redarc empfohlen wird...oder sonstige Modelle, die sich nach einiger Suche aber schon ausgeschlossen haben: deshalb hielt ich es für sinnvoller gezielte Fragen zu stellen um den Thread klein und übersichtlich zu halten ;-)

LG
Dennis


----------



## bobbykron (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Penn Battle, Fierce und Sargus zum Spinnfischen*

Deine wegweisungen hier und auch in deinem schnurthread geben einem etwas das Gefühl,  du möchtest mir "vorschreiben" was ich schreiben soll und was nicht. Vielleicht kommt es aber auch nur bei mir so rüber. Nur lässt sich sicher kaum jemand gerne zensieren.

Das nur am Rande und jetzt Schluss mit off toping


----------



## siloaffe (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Penn Battle, Fierce und Sargus zum Spinnfischen*

Die Fierce ist nicht so der Knaller, gerade die Bremse ist solala ich hatte eine die hat geruckelt wie Sau die vom Kumpel war etwas beser aber immernoch nicht so wie es sein soll. 

Hab sie dann durch ne Penn Atlantis ersetzt und bin absolut zufrieden!!! 
http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_trks...tlantis&_nkw=Penn+atlantis&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Penn Battle, Fierce und Sargus zum Spinnfischen*

@Bobbykron: letztes Mal OT: niemand will hier irgendjemanden zensieren: ganz im Gegenteil bin ich dankbar für jegliches Feedback, das ich hier bekomme. Mir fehlt bei den Rollen schlicht jede Erfahrung, ausserdem habe ich persönlich nicht die Möglichkeit die Rollen in natura zu sehen. Welchen Sinn sollte es machen dir vorzuschreiben was du hier schreiben sollst.
Allerdings bist du sicher auch schon lange genug dabei um zu wissen wie schnell Kaufberatung-Threads eskalieren . Und sowas ist immer recht kontra produktiv, oder nicht?

Nochmal kurz auf den Punkt:
- Sargus und Battle sehr ähnlich (Sargus mit Filzscheiben ausgestattet, die Battle mit Carbonscheiben im Bremssystem)
- Fierce fällt raus: sehe keinen wirklich Vorteil dabei, im Gegenteil wird sie als einzige Rolle ohne E-Spule geliefert. Das wäre zwar nicht kaufentscheidend, aber auf der Haben-Seite steht einfach momentan weniger als bei Sargus und Battle.

Tja...für was jetzt entscheiden: zum Tauschen der Bremsscheiben gibt es Anleitungen...allerdings bin ich nicht sicher ob ich die überhaupt brauche.|kopfkrat

Kurz und knackig:
-->Sargus deutlich günstiger, eventuell schlechteres Gesamtpaket (Ausstattung und evtl. Verarbeitung)

-->Battle deutlich teurer, nominal bessere Ausstattung

Für was würdet ihr euch entscheiden: nach den Beiträgen hier sagt der Verstand Sargus, aber das Bauchgefühl eher Battle..Aber der Preisunterschied zur Battle leuchtet mir immernoch nicht ein..Die Optik der Battle fände ich an meiner Sportex deutlich schöner, die Sargus würde besser zur Greys passen: von daher auch kein Kaufargument..

Ich bin ratlos UND unentschlossen #c#c

Rein auf die Ausstattung bezogen: gibt es Qualitätsunterschiede bei Sargus und Battle? Sind die Getriebe gleich? Wie siehts aus mit den Kugellagern? Ich vermute, dass man das eine Kugellager mehr bei der Battle nicht spürt, aber hält es vielleicht länger oder ist von besserer Qualität?


----------



## Perch-Noob (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Penn Battle, Fierce und Sargus zum Spinnfischen*



jackdaniels66909 schrieb:


> Allerdings scheinen die Welsdrills der Stradic doch etwas zugesetzt zu haben, sodass ich dahingehend einen Kompromiss eingehe und zumindest eine etwas haltbarere Rolle fischen will.
> 
> Wie das mit den Spulen aussieht weiß ich auch nicht: bei Shimano ist es doch so, dass 2000er und 2500er
> Dennis



1. Deine Stradic GTM ist eine Heckbremsrolle, deshalb ist es nicht verwunderlich das sie bei zu viel Belastung schnell die Hufe hoch gerissen hat#q. Welsdrills mit einer 3000er Rolle|kopfkrat sind eh ziemlich waghalsig. 

2. Bei den Shimanski Rollengrößen, 2500 & 3000 handelt es sich um den gleichen Body und eine unterschiedliche Spulengröße.

3. Mit den Penn Röllchen machst du sicher nicht´s verkehrt aber ich würde evtl. auch über die 360er bzw. 460er Slammer nachdenken weil: 1. Arbeitstier 2.Metalgehäuse!

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche.


----------



## Fr33 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Penn Battle, Fierce und Sargus zum Spinnfischen*



> 2. Bei den Shimanski Rollengrößen, 2500 & 3000 handelt es sich um den gleichen Body und eine unterschiedliche Spulengröße.


 
Falsch - die Aussage wird gerne gemacht, ist aber nicht richtig. Der Rotor der 2500er ist kleiner als der einer 3000er. Habe ich schon bein einigen Modellen (Exage, Rarenium und Technim gesehen....) :m Daher passen größere Spulen (3000er) nicht auf die 2500er Modell....ich habs selbst versucht, passt nicht.


----------



## bobbykron (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Penn Battle, Fierce und Sargus zum Spinnfischen*



Lepi schrieb:


> aber ich würde evtl. auch über die 360er bzw. 460er Slammer nachdenken



Hast du nur den letzten beitrag gelesen? An ne wg 20g rute ne 360 oder 460 slammert|uhoh:

Für mich wäre es klar ne 2000er sargus


----------



## bobbykron (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Penn Battle, Fierce und Sargus zum Spinnfischen*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Falsch - die Aussage wird gerne gemacht, ist aber nicht richtig. Der Rotor der 2500er ist kleiner als der einer 3000er. Habe ich schon bein einigen Modellen (Exage, Rarenium und Technim gesehen....) :m Daher passen größere Spulen (3000er) nicht auf die 2500er Modell....ich habs selbst versucht, passt nicht.



Wage ich zu bezweifeln.  Bei stradic ci4 und biomaster ists gleich und passt.


----------



## Fr33 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Penn Battle, Fierce und Sargus zum Spinnfischen*

Die Frage ja war nicht, ob die Spulen irgendwie rein passen - sondern ob die Gehäuse identisch sind, und das sind sie nicht. Zumindest meine 3000er Rarenium und die 2500er vom Kollegen sind nicht gleich groß....

Hatte mich da unglücklich ausgedrückt...


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Penn Battle, Fierce und Sargus zum Spinnfischen*

@Lepi: Welsdrills mit einer solchen Rolle halte ich ebenfalls für gewagt: aber was willst du machen? Die Welse sind Beifang und werden in keinster Weise gezielt mit meinem Gerät befischt. Ich verwende durchgängig kleine Gummifisch...mein Gott da kann dir selbst beim Barscheln ein Waller einsteigen. Auf alles vorbereitet ist man doch nie.

Ich wundere mich ja auch gar nicht, dass die Stradic es langsam hinter sich hat: hätte mir sicher gewünscht, dass sie noch etwas länger dabei bleibt, aber nach den Belastungen der letzten Jahre ist das für mich völlig in Ordnung.

Kurze Frage, weil das Metallgehäuse der Slammer erwähnt wurde: ich gehe doch richtig in der Annahme, dass auch Battle und Sargus einen Body aus Voll-Metall haben, oder??
Kann einer was zum Material des Getriebes sagen? Haltbarkeit der Lager? Qualitätsunterschied der Bremssysteme (Filzbremsscheiben bei Sargus vs. Carbonbremsscheiben bei Battle). Ich denke nicht, dass die Bremsscheiben ändern würde: wenn die Filzscheiben reichen, dann reichen sie und wenn Carbon wirklich das Maß aller Dinge ist, dann wird es die Battle. Muss mich langsam ohnehin entscheiden ;+
Ausserdem ist der Preisunterschied zwischen Sargus und Battle nicht mehr so groß, wenn ich die Kosten für das Nachrüsten bedenke...

LG
Dennis


----------



## bobbykron (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Penn Battle, Fierce und Sargus zum Spinnfischen*

Ja metallbody und umrüsten musst du auch nicht. Macht eh kaum einer.


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Penn Battle, Fierce und Sargus zum Spinnfischen*

Ja theoretisch könnte man ja: aber wenn ich wirklich soviel Wert auf die Carbonbremsscheiben legen würde/ müsste, würde ich gleich die Battle nehmen.
Wobei Filz auch reichen sollte: ich muss mir mal anschauen was bei meiner Stradic verbaut wurde und vorallem wie die mittlerweile aussehen ;+

Von euch hat nicht zufällig jemand eine Bezugsquelle parat für die Penn Battle 2000 unter 80€, oder?

Im Internet gibt es nur noch wenige Shops, die sie für ca. 85€+ Versand führen, der Rest ist deutlich teurer (zwischen 90 und 100€)

Habe eben gesehen, dass die Sargus für den tollen Kurs von knapp 45€ ausverkauft ist: preislich liegt die aktuell eher um die 60€, sodass der Sprung zur Battle nicht mehr ganz so groß ist |rolleyes|rolleyes

Jaa...würde mich freuen wenn jemand einen Tipp hätte wo man die Battle gerade (richtig) günstig beziehen kann: preislich sind auch die 85€ wahrscheinlich schon ein klasse Angebot, aber wenn es noch einen Tacken drunter geht: warum nicht? #6

LG
Dennis


----------



## bobbykron (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Penn Battle, Fierce und Sargus zum Spinnfischen*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Die Frage ja war nicht, ob die Spulen irgendwie rein passen - sondern ob die Gehäuse identisch sind, und das sind sie nicht. Zumindest meine 3000er Rarenium und die 2500er vom Kollegen sind nicht gleich groß....
> 
> Hatte mich da unglücklich ausgedrückt...



Hab jetzt mal die Explosionszeichnungen von Biomaster 2500 und 3000 verglichen, bis auf die Nummer der Spule komplett identisch. Nix mit unterschiedlichem Rotor oder Getriebeteilen.


----------



## bobbykron (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Penn Battle, Fierce und Sargus zum Spinnfischen*

http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/sea...desc=on&sdesc=on&keywords=battle&cat=&x=0&y=0

Wenn du hier nicht zuschlägst bist du selber schuld. 
Top shop und aktuell nicht mal Versandkosten wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe...


----------



## daci7 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Penn Battle, Fierce und Sargus zum Spinnfischen*



bobbykron schrieb:


> http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/sea...desc=on&sdesc=on&keywords=battle&cat=&x=0&y=0
> 
> Wenn du hier nicht zuschlägst bist du selber schuld.
> Top shop und aktuell nicht mal Versandkosten wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe...



Uh - da überleg ich mir doch glatt, ob ich nicht noch 'ne zweite brauche


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Penn Battle, Fierce und Sargus zum Spinnfischen*



> Uh - da überleg ich mir doch glatt, ob ich nicht noch 'ne zweite brauche



Lockangebot:"leider nicht lieferbar"

Jürgen


----------



## bobbykron (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Penn Battle, Fierce und Sargus zum Spinnfischen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Lockangebot:"leider nicht lieferbar"
> 
> Jürgen



Du hast recht Jürgen, sieht alles so schön grün aus. Aber vielleicht einfach mal anrufen. Sind sehr nette Zeitgenossen da


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Penn Battle, Fierce und Sargus zum Spinnfischen*

Hey Bobbykron: danke für den Link!! Wenn (leider im Sinne von "falls") es die Rolle zu dem Kurs nochmal geben sollte, ist sie 100%ig mir...Habe versucht die Jungs zu erreichen: ging leider keiner ans Telefon...Habe jetzt mal ne Mail geschrieben und hoffe, dass vielleicht doch noch in einer Filiale in einer dunklen Ecke eine auftaucht...War bisher das unschlagbarste Angebot.

Nochmal danke #h

Momentan sieht es generell so aus, dass die Penns in vielen Shops abverkauft werden: teilweise super Preise aber nur noch in 8000er Größen erhältlich...
Kennt noch jemand nen Shop, der die Battle aktuell unter 80€ verkauft??


LG
Dennis


----------



## Snake77 (9. August 2013)

*AW: Penn Battle, Fierce und Sargus zum Spinnfischen*

Wie sieht's aus... schon gekauft? Ansonsten hier:

http://www.angel-domaene.de/Penn-Battle-2000--325.html
http://www.angel-domaene.de/Penn-Battle-3000--326.html


----------

